
Spinning Up a Pong AI with Deep Reinforcement Learning - whatrocks
https://blog.floydhub.com/spinning-up-with-deep-reinforcement-learning/
======
robbiemitchell
This seems like a solid example of practicing Deep RL with a few lines of
code. With the OpenAI thing you run a program from command-line. Curious if
you have any insight about what the algorithm is and how it compares to the
Keras one?

~~~
mtrazzi
Both the Keras one and the one from spinning up can be called "vanilla policy
gradients". The one in Keras is closer to REINFORCE, and the one from spinning
up use actor-critic and a multilayer perceptron.

------
twillmas
I’d like to see this AI hooked up to an actual Atari machine somehow. Has
anyone tried something like that? Could the model process the frames quickly
enough to move a robotic arm up or down on a joystick?

~~~
mtrazzi
Hum, have not tried that but I guess the robotic part and the computer vision
would be pretty standard, so it would be feasible.

PS:They even have robots playing real Pong!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIIJME8-au8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIIJME8-au8)

------
ReDeiPirati
Great post! You mentioned different RL frameworks in the article (Dopamine,
Spinningup, Keras-RL, etc...) Which one do you recommend in term of usability?

~~~
mtrazzi
Thanks! I would totally recommend Spinningup, because of the guide and the
docs.

